# Chef Jobs in Canada??



## sassysharl (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi, My Fiance and I am considering moving to Canada after we get married. He is a qualified Chef and I am just an administrator. We are both from Cape Town, South Africa. Can someone please point us in the way to go? Where can he get an employer that will sponsor him and does he need to be in Canada to apply for a job etc, etc, etc?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Fortunately for both of you CHEFS are on the list of occupations in demand in Canada. Consequently, all the i's dotted and t's crossed, he could be in Canada as a PR (Permanent Resident) within 6-9 months. If you have lived together for 12 months or more he can sponsor you as his spouse. Go to and read the following website. The application forms are there and can be downloaded. Once you've don the reading please come back should you have any questions.
Much Good Luck.

Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------



## ClaytonP (Apr 15, 2011)

A great way to get into the hospitality industry in Canada is to find a placement at a large resort. Take a look at the Fairmont and Delta websites. I've worked for them before and they are generally good corporations to get involved with. There's lots of room to move both up and to different locations in the company and they may be able to find positions for both of you before you arrive. Plus they usually offer accommodation options.

You may have to be willing to work in somewhat isolated (yet beautiful) areas in order to get work though.


----------



## sassysharl (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you for all the help so far will check it all out. We really dont care where as long as we can get jobs togeher. Just one question. We have not lived together save for about 5 months when he visited me in the UK (I have been living here since October 2009 and will be leaving for good August 2011- visa expiring). We are getting married September 2011, will this be a problem when applying?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sassysharl said:


> Thank you for all the help so far will check it all out. We really dont care where as long as we can get jobs togeher. Just one question. We have not lived together save for about 5 months when he visited me in the UK (I have been living here since October 2009 and will be leaving for good August 2011- visa expiring). We are getting married September 2011, will this be a problem when applying?


It will be a problem because at present you cannot be sponsored without the 12 month common-law relationship. After your marriage in September that problem will go away, so much better to wait to make application until after marriage (only two months away). There is no reason, however, why he cannot look for work while waiting.


----------



## sassysharl (Aug 23, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> It will be a problem because at present you cannot be sponsored without the 12 month common-law relationship. After your marriage in September that problem will go away, so much better to wait to make application until after marriage (only two months away). There is no reason, however, why he cannot look for work while waiting.


That is what I am thinking as well


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

What would a sous chef get in nova scotia? 

M

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Maplesyrup (Jun 19, 2011)

my husband is also a chef, we are currently in the Middle East and are looking at immigrating to Canada, we are thinking of the Toronto region, it's good to know that chefs are in demand  and that it is a fairly quick process.

Good luck everybody, let me know how you get on


----------

